
Claude Shannon Demonstrates Machine Learning - Jerry2
http://techchannel.att.com/play-video.cfm/2010/3/16/In-Their-Own-Words-Claude-Shannon-Demonstrates-Machine-Learning
======
ddon
Internals are shown here how this maze solving machine works

[http://cyberneticzoo.com/mazesolvers/1952-–-theseus-maze-
sol...](http://cyberneticzoo.com/mazesolvers/1952-–-theseus-maze-solving-
mouse-–-claude-shannon-american/)

